# Obama's "cooperate or else" world



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

This is what's coming in Obama's world



> Barack Obama's campaign killed all interviews with a Florida TV station after Sen. Joe Biden, the Democratic vice presidential nominee, faced tough and critical questions from a reporter at the Orlando station.
> 
> During a satellite video Thursday, WFTV's Barbara West quoted Karl Marx and asked Biden how Obama's comment to "Joe the Plumber" about spreading the wealth wasn't being Marxist.
> 
> ...


When the going get tough, the tough . . . leave? :fiddle:

It's my ball and I'm taking it home with me. :crybaby:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1220410 ... lenews_wsj



> ST. PAUL, Minn. -- Republican presidential nominee John McCain abruptly canceled a scheduled appearance on CNN's "Larry King Live" Tuesday in retaliation for an earlier interview on the network, in which an anchor raised questions about vice-presidential candidate Sarah Palin's foreign policy credentials ... McCain spokesman Maria Comella said the campaign canceled the interview because of "a relentless refusal by certain on-air reporters to come to terms with John McCain's selection of Alaska's sitting governor as our party's nominee for vice president." Ms. Comella said the decision wasn't a reflection on Mr. King or his "sterling journalistic reputation."


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

gotta keep you honest buddy McCains been canceling all sorts of tough interviews the whole campaign... hell, he tried his hardest to cancel the debate appearance.... here's one you should remember

It looks like the McCain camp is now actively taking steps to punish media outlets that give them bad coverage.

Wolf Blitzer just reported that the campaign has cancelled a scheduled interview with Larry King due to an unfriendly segment last night on CNN -- the segment we flagged last night where the network's Campbell Brown grilled McCain spokesperson Tucker bounds over Sarah Palin's lack of foreign policy experience.

Here's last night's segment:

Blitzer said the McCain campaign complained that Campbell Brown's grilling of Tucker Bounds over Sarah Palin's lack of foreign policy experience was "over the line."


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Let's see...how many wrongs equal a right?

Back in the good ole days the public, from both sides, would jump all over anyone who did that sort of thing. Nowadays both sides have adopted the.."I know you are, but what am I" attitude..............

......and WE are the losers !!!!!! 

This line troubles me the most:

Obama's communications director wrote:


> and further opportunities for your station to interview with this campaign are unlikely


,

Hard to hold anyone accountable when they've got you by the short hairs... :wink:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Any wise campaign strategists has a limited time and personal energy. He must plan ahead and decide at the spot, which interview to accept and which to reject. This game he plays. Obama played wisely. McCain made abunch of stupid mistakes. In this kind of tooth and claw competition the toughest survives and gets majority of votes. This is one American way. No welfare.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah, Biden is really convincing.... uke:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Not to sidetrack too far away from the post, but that still shot of Biden in that video looks kinda familiar..

Anyone here Jeff dunham fans?


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah!

Guess who is pulling/controlling Joe Biden's strings??

His nickname in the senate is "slow Joe"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think readying Karl Marx greatly influenced Obama. I think he is somewhere between socialism and latent communism. What I do not understand is the world has witnessed communism fail in country after country yet the liberals of other nations think it will work if they are running it. They are a quandary because one seldom sees arrogance and naivety combined. Perhaps it's that they are arrogant with their fellow citizens, but naive of the world.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

:thumb:

Very well put, sir.

:beer:


----------

